# What is a "roll in shower"?



## micknpluto

I requested this type of room, one which has a roll in shower, not because my Mom is in a wheelchair but because she likes the "walk in" showers better because she doesnt feel comfortable enough when she has to step up into a tub because its usually to high for her and shes afraid of slipping and falling...

When I asked the CM what would be best they said a room with a roll-in shower, but I cant figure out what this is? Can someone explain?? If theres something better, please let me know,,,

Thanks..


----------



## cupcake

A roll in shower is where there is no threshold between the shower and the bathroom floor.  It is all tile so you can roll right in if you are using a wc and than transfer to your shower chair if that is what you do.  The shower curtain pulls shut and there is an slight incline which prevents your bathroom floor from getting soaked, although some water will tend to get out.  These bathrooms have a handheld shower unit.  WDW also has hc accessible rooms w/o roll-in showers that are perhaps viable for your mom.  They are tubs with *very* low walls (about 12"?) and grab bars to use getting in & out and while standing in the tub.  These bathrooms have raised toilets & grab bars by the toilet.  They are otherwise accessible (ie ok turn radius for use of a wc, although some are laid out better than others).  I use the non roll-in showers very comfortably but am not sure of your mom's needs.  I can tell you that there are LOTS of grab bars and it is nowhere as tall as a regular tub.

Hope this helps!

 Cupcake


----------



## micknpluto

Hey, thanks for the helpful hints...I guess I'll keep the roll in shower? But then again, my Mom wont be in a wheelchair she just needs to feel comfortable getting in and out of the shower..She is always afraid of slipping!! If they have enough grab bars around, she would be able to balance herself while getting in and out of the shower, right? The whole roll in shower thing seems wierd? I dont know???


----------



## dj2

forgive me if i'm wrong, but i'm not sure you quite picture it yet.  there really isn't any getting "in" to a roll-in shower.  it's all one big room with a shower curtain sectioning off the shower area.  if she can walk across a room without grabbing onto things, she won't really need a grab bar to enter a roll-in shower.  there is no threshhold to step over.

enjoy your vacation!


----------



## McCall

> _Originally posted by micknpluto _
> *Hey, thanks for the helpful hints...I guess I'll keep the roll in shower? But then again, my Mom wont be in a wheelchair she just needs to feel comfortable getting in and out of the shower..She is always afraid of slipping!! If they have enough grab bars around, she would be able to balance herself while getting in and out of the shower, right? The whole roll in shower thing seems wierd? I dont know??? *



the shower floor is simply flat no lip to step over and it has a fold down seat in it if she wishes to sit while showering. all roll in means is that IF you are in a wheelchair you can actually roll your chair right into the shower. anyone not in a wheelchair simply walks in closes the curtain and turns on the shower. nothing to trip over,slip on etc other than slipperiness of a normal shower floor.


----------



## micknpluto

I got it now...So basically its a normal shower, its just sectioned off with a shower curtain,,No bath tub, thats all, right? I just cant picture a Disney bathroom with no tub?? It sounds funny saying that...But hey, as long as there is a place to take a shower, whats the big deal. Everytime we go on vacation my Mom complains about the tub being so high,,,The last time we were there my Aunt was with us and she fell because it was hard for her to step up over the high edge of the bathtub,,I think thats what gets my Mom so paranoid, and with her hip replacement, we dont need her falling! She'll be fine the way it is,,,At home she uses her "walk in shower" Its pretty much the same thing.

Thanks again..

Chris


----------



## SueM in MN

Here's a picture of the roll in shower at BCV. All the roll in showers are fairly similar. The white and silver thing you can see next to the dorway is the folded up shower seat. She needs to be aware that some water will splash out of the shower, so she needs to be careful walking outside of the shower.




Here's a pciture of the tub of BCV. All the tubs are fairly similar. It looks very high in the photo (it's not my photo), but the tubs are lower than the tub in my DD"s bathroom at home. I'd estimate they are 12 inches or less like cupcake posted.


----------



## Janet2k

I have a few photos to share of handicap-accessible bathrooms from my last WDW vacation.  Due to my injuries, I spent my entire two-week vacation in a wheelchair.  I could not walk at all and thus found the roll-in shower an absolute Godsend.  My vacation wouldn't have been as wonderful as it was without those roll-in showers.  

Click here for PO-RS handicap-accessible room photos. 

Click here for GF deluxe concierge handicap-accessible bathroom photos. 

Click here for BCV handicap-accessible bathroom photos.


----------



## micknpluto

Janet, thanks for the pictures..Here's a question...Can you use the shower head as a normal shower NOT a handheld? Meaning, you dont have to hold the shower head while taking a shower?


----------



## SueM in MN

Thanks for those pictures, Janet. The ones I posted worked the first day, but then the pictures didn't show up any more. I need to find the location and post that instead.
I can answer the "hand-held" part. The shower heads are attached to a hose, but the head is hooked to a place where you would normally expect to find a shower head in a regular shower. So, the hand-held part is more like an option - you can either use it like a regular shower head or you can release it and hold it. Some of the showers have ability for the head to be attached to the wall in a lower spot.


----------



## Janet2k

Micknpluto, SueM in MN answered the question about the showerheads better than I could.  I just want to say that initially I didn't realize the showerhead could be removed until one came loose and I thought I had broken it.  I was relieved to discover that it was removable.  (Phew!)

A few of these photos will show that the showerhead could be placed up high so that someone who was capable of standing could shower normally, while other photos will show that the showerhead could be placed low so that someone who had to be seated in order to shower could do so properly:
Photo # 1 
Photo # 2 
Photo # 3 

SueM in MN, please get those photos posted so that I can view them -- pronto!  (You know I'm a photo-junkie.  )


----------



## SueM in MN

> I just want to say that initially I didn't realize the showerhead could be removed until one came loose and I thought I had broken it. I was relieved to discover that it was removable. (Phew!)


It's always a relief to find out that what you "broke" was supposed to do that.
The pictures work for me (I posted just the location rather than posting it as a linked IMAGE). I hope they work for everyone else too. They're not my pictures, but when I was looking at the wdwinfo picture file, I found them in the BCV pictures.


----------

